# Dropbox security



## DuckJordan (May 16, 2011)

Not so much of an industry specific issue but i know many of us use dropbox to share files between computers for shows.

Link to the story
Dropbox Accused Of Misleading Customers On Security -- InformationWeek


----------



## Footer (May 16, 2011)

In other words, if you have something that you want to keep totally secure, don't store it in the cloud. Instead, burn it to cd and throw it in a hole in the back yard. 

...... Something involving tapatalk.......


----------



## techieman33 (May 16, 2011)

nothing you upload to the internet is totally safe. If you don't want anyone else seeing your files encrypt them first using something like truecrypt before uploading to the internet.


----------



## LXPlot (May 16, 2011)

So DropBox isn't a completely safe way to protect your information? Next thing you know, politicians will be lying.

Seriously though, anything you put into a computer, even offline, has the capacity to be seen and stolen. The likelihood is smaller if it's not in the cloud, but even still...


----------



## DuckJordan (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, I just decided to throw this up their so the people who expected it to be safe knows whats actually going on.


----------



## shiben (May 17, 2011)

LXPlot said:


> So DropBox isn't a completely safe way to protect your information? Next thing you know, politicians will be lying.
> 
> Seriously though, anything you put into a computer, even offline, has the capacity to be seen and stolen. The likelihood is smaller if it's not in the cloud, but even still...


 
The thing i think proves this is the Iran virus thing. that stuff wasnt even connected to the internet and it got on


----------



## dvsDave (May 17, 2011)

Are you talking about the Stuxworm? That was engineered specifically to only attack a very very specific piece of equipment in a very particular configuration.


----------



## shiben (May 17, 2011)

dvsDave said:


> Are you talking about the Stuxworm? That was engineered specifically to only attack a very very specific piece of equipment in a very particular configuration.


 
Yes but, it shows that a worm can and has been designed specifically to get even on to offline computers. Just because it was so specific in its target does not mean that someone else who was more interested in stealing other things coudnt do a similar one. Now, is it likely? Doubt it, the thing was probably made by a country or something. But its possible, and basically any information on a computer is at this point vulnerable, online or air-blocked. A live Free or Die Hard senario? No, but still kind of a scarry one none the less.


----------



## dvsDave (May 19, 2011)

Any virus can get on a computer that is physically isolated from any other network, by introducing it to the computer via physical media (USB key, CD, DVD, etc)

This is how the stuxworm was able to get to the target computer.

It wasn't able to infect remotely, but rather used physical media as the vector of attack.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshallPope (May 19, 2011)

What, you mean a computer virus isn't an airborne pathogen?


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 19, 2011)

So, Dave, how's that Google netbook working out? The one without a hard drive, that only saves information in the cloud.


----------



## dvsDave (May 20, 2011)

Quite well. The chromebook does most of what I need, except for serious image manipulation.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

